# Amino Acids, etc



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting article:

http://www.naturalhealthweb.com/articles/esparza1.html

btw, amino acids daily have started to help me recently.


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

have you tried a Glutamine supplement?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

I was taking some L-glutamine capsules on and off, but I haven't kept it up (I kept forgetting to take them) so I didn't notice much in results.
Also, the capsules I was taking were of a lower dosage so it wouldn't have made too much of a difference. Ultimately I still believe it's very beneficial and I should go back to taking it.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

any results yet. 
i started to day!


----------

